
What is new in IPython 1.0 - runarberg
http://ipython.org/ipython-doc/dev/whatsnew/version1.0.html
======
carreau
Please, this is an alpha. There are still things to polish even after a long
week of hacking all together in berkley. Try not Tweet and CO. that it has
been released, warn people that this is an __alpha __. But we gladly accept
feedback (and fixes) on bugs and docs. Yes it will be on PiPy soon, but only
when ready.

Telling to everyone to read the release when it is not done will make more
harm than good as people continue to visit dev-doc afterward, and the current
version is/will be inaccurate because of last minutes changes.

Thanks a lot for your enthousiasme.

~~~
jevinskie
Please note it as such in the release notes until it is finally released, like
LLVM and GCC do.

~~~
carreau
Will do, but usually the link contains `dev` prefix, the root of the doc says
`1.0.0a`. We never link directly from main web site to dev doc; You have to
manually enter the dev docs. It is still a lot of protection. We'll try to add
a prefix on every pages.

------
tdicola
Very cool, I'm looking forward to checking this out. Support for injecting
HTML, javascript, etc. into the notebook and even loading custom css &
javascript sounds great. I suspect we'll start seeing some really slick
looking notebooks with pretty themes.

~~~
clicks
Woah, support for inject HTML, etc. sounds very interesting, and seems like a
big deal.

On another point: I'm increasingly intrigued by the idea of having something
like IPython (or perhaps, IPython itself) be used as your command-line shell.
Right now it's possible, but in a bit of a long-winded way. I think this is a
matter worth looking a little more into.

~~~
chimeracoder
> Right now it's possible, but in a long-winded way

How is it long-winded? Basic operations such as cd, ls, etc., all work inside
IPython.

Also, try envoy[0] for subprocesses.

[https://github.com/kennethreitz/envoy](https://github.com/kennethreitz/envoy)

~~~
clicks
Those very basic operations work, but it's not feasible yet to use it
exclusively as a shell and be able to do anything moderately complex without
getting fancy with subprocesses and so on. Though, it's been a while since I
used it (2 years) -- have things changed significantly in this time that now
make it a good candidate to use as a command-line terminal?

~~~
eoinmurray92
Precede any command by "!" and it sends it to bash, you can use git etc. like
this.

~~~
clicks
Cool, I didn't know this.

However, still I wonder if that's enough. I mean, I can imagine that could get
annoying really fast considering ! is a little tough to get to on the
keyboard. Maybe a modal switch (a la vim, a mode for full blown shell, a mode
with IPython being normal IPython) is a good option.

I really hope something like this eventually works out. Command-line shells
seem too much like relics of the past, they can stand to be improved with some
of the new UI sensibilities. IPython is one thing I can think of that is
poised to fit and interact well with shells.

~~~
influx
[http://ipython.org/ipython-
doc/dev/interactive/shell.html](http://ipython.org/ipython-
doc/dev/interactive/shell.html)

Check that out, I think that's along the lines you are thinking.

------
monkmartinez
If you are a pythonista and not using iPython Notebook for exploration... I
posit that you are, in fact, doing it wrong. Its soooooo goood.

~~~
gknoy
I upvoted you, but I am ashamed to say that I don't really understand how to
use IPython notebooks. Can you recommend a good resource for learning how to
use them?

So much of my exploratory work with IPython is to explore the Django models I
use in my apps, and I am having trouble seeing what a notebook adds for me.

~~~
recuter
Watch a good tech talk at x2 speed. I would say most technical talks end up on
Youtube and/or Vimeo (or Blip.tv). I remember there was a good one from
Pycon..

If the project is notable enough a search like this usually works:
[http://www.youtube.com/results?search_sort=video_view_count&...](http://www.youtube.com/results?search_sort=video_view_count&search_query=ipython)

~~~
sillysaurus
How do you watch a YouTube or Vimeo video at 2x speed? Is there a browser
extension or something? I've often wanted to do that.

~~~
iso-8859-1
If there's no option, just use keepvid.com or similar and play it with
Mplayer. Uses way less CPU too.

~~~
voltagex_
[http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/](http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/)

------
kghose
But they have not fixed the embed bug that prevents you from embedding IPython
within another IPython session. I find the embedded IPython _so_ useful during
debugging. I really wish it could work from within an IPython session.

~~~
mattdeboard
I'm not familiar with embedding ipython, so maybe I"m way off the mark, but I
use ipdb for the use case you're referring to. Works within ipython and all

~~~
kghose
I should try ipdb. I've been using pdb (which I usually do using postmortem
pdb.pm(), after my program crashes). But try out

from IPython import embed; embed()

instead of pdb.set_trace()

It starts a whole IPython interpreter right there with all variables loaded. I
like it because I can do inspection, plotting etc etc.

~~~
mattdeboard
Ah, yeah ipdb has much of the same functionality but not a full-fledged
ipython instance, I don't believe.

------
Camillo
Sounds kind of interesting, but when I go to check it out I find out that
IPython 1.0 has not been released yet. Couldn't you have waited to make this
post untill it was actually available? You're missing out on installs this
way.

~~~
seancron
This is the documentation for the development version of IPython. I don't
think they care that they're "missing out on installs" by releasing
documentation about what's changed in version 1.0

However, if you'd like to try out IPython 1.0, it's an open source project.
You can checkout the latest code at
[https://github.com/ipython/ipython](https://github.com/ipython/ipython)

------
caycep
what are the typical releases for ipython? is 1.00a1 supposed to replace 0.13
in pypi?

~~~
dewarrn1
I suspect they'll wait a few more alpha-beta point releases before updating
PyPI, but not sure. Any devs reading?

~~~
takluyver
Yep, it should only become the default version you get from PyPI when it's a
final release. I think PyPI/pip can handle pre-release versions without making
them the default - in that case, we might put betas up.

